
Big data meets Big Brother as China moves to rate its citizens - mathgenius
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/chinese-government-social-credit-score-privacy-invasion
======
mankash666
I don't see how the West is any different. We have credit scores, background
checks, car accessories that report our driving patterns to insurance, smart
locks that know when we're home, Google maps that knows all our location
history, ...

Companies like Palantair are collating all of this for the government. You
have a score in many 3 letter agency's database.

